
Spacecraft Fire Experiment I - ourmandave
http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/1761.html
======
anateus
I had to google around to find this out, but looks like this will be performed
in the Cygnus craft that results from Orbital ATK's flight _Cygnus CRS OA-6_
which is expected to launch on March 22 (PDT, it's the 23rd UTC).

------
CarolineW
More discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11296795](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11296795)

------
gulpahum
There is a Galactica '78 episode about a massive fire in space :) . It isn't
scientifically accurate, though.

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0519742/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0519742/)

------
SeanDav
I would have thought that this could be modelled accurately in computer
simulations and tested in far smaller scale.

~~~
wheaties
Models are only as good as the assumptions that underpin them. Real life tends
to do surprising things.

------
danielvf
Tdlr:

No One has ever tested how fires bigger than matches behave in space.

Since it would be stupid to make a big fire in the space station, the inside
of a cargo spaceship will be rigged with a dozen materials to light on fire
before the cargo ship burns up entering the atmosphere.

~~~
subinsebastien
Actually, a rectangular card of significant size inside the experiment module
will only be set on fire, not the entire cargo.
[http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experimen...](http://www.nasa.gov/mission_pages/station/research/experiments/Saffire2.png)

